# Solved: All Browsers Crashing - Windows 7 Home x64



## kobemamba211

Hey,

First of all, thank you to anyone who responds and tries to help me through this - its been really frustrating.

I bought my laptop about a month ago, its an Acer Aspire 4739. My specs should be available for you guys to see (atleast, that's what I was told when I signed up).

About a couple of weeks ago, I started noticing frequent browser crashes. My default browser is Firefox, and it had worked perfectly on Windows 7 on my previous laptop. On this one however, it started crashing quite frequently, most often when I had multiple tabs open. Sometimes, even sites like Google would take 2 minutes to load, and then crash abruptly.

I tried using Chrome and IE, and they ended up crashing as well. HOWEVER, I am currently using IE with Add-ons disabled, and it has been working perfectly fine. Also of note is that it tells me when I go to Youtube using the disabled IE that "You need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player to watch this video. 
Download it from Adobe. (Version 11.1.102.55)...but other than that, it works like how a browser should: crash free, no matter how many tabs are open.

I tried numerous help suggestions, including uninstalling FF and reinstalling with an upgraded version, doing a clean boot, but both were to no avail. If it helps, the window that pops up says "Firefox is not responding" and my choices are "Close this program" or "Check online" - neither really help.

The common thing between all of the firefox crashes have been StackHash errors as Faults. For example:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: firefox.exe
Application Version: 8.0.1.4341
Application Timestamp: 4ec9a124
Fault Module Name: StackHash_495a
Fault Module Version: 6.1.7601.17514
Fault Module Timestamp: 4ce7ba58
Exception Code: c0000374
Exception Offset: 000ce653
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 4105
Additional Information 1: 495a
Additional Information 2: 495ac577a30aea48f639d0388fc00a3e
Additional Information 3: ed1e
Additional Information 4: ed1e557626fbed03e3b70d2bd931efe7

I have no clue what's causing these errors, and there isn't much help out there on how to fix them.

Chrome crashes as well.

ANY help would be great because this is really annoying considering its a pretty new laptop.

Thank you very much.


----------



## kobemamba211

I should add that in terms of Firewalls/Antiviruses, I had Avast! installed initially, and I thought that is what was causing these crashes, so I uninstalled it and tried using FF, but still got the same results.

*Edit: *Oops, spoke too soon...IE with no add-ons just crashed.


----------



## TerryNet

See if these repairs help ...

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## kobemamba211

Hey TerryNet,

I just tried it and it seems to have worked...been using FF for a couple of hours now with no crashes, despite multiple tabs and flash content playing.

Thank you very much!


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome.  If it stays fixed ...

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------



## Lucidus

Can you provide insight into what this fix is about? What would cause the stack problem?
Thanks


----------



## TerryNet

> Can you provide insight into what this fix is about?


As it says in post # 3 it's about resetting the WINSOCK and stack settings to defaults.


----------



## Lucidus

I have a brand new install of windows on a brand new machine. What would cause these settings to NOT be defaults? 

I am running Home edition but will be upgrading to pro because that is what I have always used. Does pro have different controls over these settings?

I guess what I am asking is if this is a factory setting problem that just needs one fix to default or is there something that will keep knocking it out.

Thanks.


----------

